# [SOLVED] How to add images into a video clip Director MX 2004



## Smartychris (Jun 22, 2007)

I am using director MX 2004
I am trying to add image on top of a video clip.
The problem is when I press play the image keep flashing when the video is playing behind the image.

Here is a good example for what I am aiming for.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ijLMgJ_SvYY
How do you add the coca coca into the video?


----------

